# Motorhome parking Beziers airport



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Looking to drop someone off at this airport can I get really near to it and park up.


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

Excellent parking for motorhomes. First 20 mins free. Within short distance of terminal. Lots of motorhomes left there long term a fortnight ago.

Brian


----------

